
Ask HN: What are people using for remote screen control these days? - indigodaddy
Looking for something simple, preferably without registration where I can control a family member&#x27;s screen.<p>What are HNs using these days?
======
indigodaddy
Well, I should have searched HN Algolia first I guess, because I found
[https://screen.so](https://screen.so) and that looks pretty sweet.. will give
that a go..

------
pettycashstash2
google meeting

~~~
indigodaddy
Can't do screen control with that can you?

